# Biggreen (and all wood experts)



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You may remember that biggreen made a pen a while back from a piece of light colored wood with a black strip running through it which came from the Hill Country. We have tons of those on our lease and a couple of weeks ago I cut one down and brought it back to him. I also took a couple of shots of one of the trees to see if anyone knows what they are. I also found that not all of them have the black strip and are pure white all the way through so it may be a fungus or something that causes the black. Anyway, here are the pics if anyone can identify. I tried to show the leaves in the third picture but they are very small and don't show up well. I'll be at the lease and can't log in until Monday night or Tuesday to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Texas ebony????? Just a thought


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

It's definetly not ebony of any kind. Someone in a previous thread on this mentioned birch. I know we have some in Texas but wouldn't know one if I saw it. A friend of my nieghbors is taking a sample to a friend at a&m I think to see if he has a clue. One of these days I'll figure this one out.
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Guess we'll just have to call it Whazzit Wood.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the tree in question is a Texas Persimmion:

http://www.ci.austin.tx.us/growgreen/plantguide/viewdetails.cfm?plant_id=63

I used to do karst feature (cave feature) surveys in the hill country and a cluster of them was a possible indicator of a cave.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is a TX persimmon different from other persimmons?

I have 2 trees/plants planted by the previous owner behind my garage that had tags on them from the nursery that say "persimmon" - and the bark looks nothing like the one you linked to.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

It's finally official, texas persimmon. My neighbors friend's friend at a&m put an official end to this as did a post above. 
http://www.noble.org/WebApps/PlantI...e&PlantMainName=Texas Persimmon&PlantTypeID=3
later, biggreen


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Speckle-catcher, here is a link on the American Persimmon, which is totally different. Supposed to be a very hard wood and nice to turn, or so I hear. Gets much bigger. This may be what you have.

http://www.treetrail.net/diospyros.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes - that's what the bark and leaves on mine look like. 

thanks!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Speckle-catcher, here is a link on the American Persimmon, which is totally different. *Supposed to be a very hard wood and nice to turn, *or so I hear. Gets much bigger. /QUOTE]
> 
> Ya better believe it's *HARD*.. Wood of choice by golfers for drivers and fairway woods back in the day... (don't ask me how I know this):rotfl:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Ya better believe it's *HARD*.. Wood of choice by golfers for drivers and fairway woods back in the day... (don't ask me how I know this):rotfl:


True... and I still know many people who play with them and they can't hit the ball past the ladies tee.

Also, the first steel driver was called the Pittsburgh Persimmion.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> True... and I still know many people who play with them and *they can't hit the ball past the ladies tee. *
> 
> Also, the first steel driver was called the Pittsburgh Persimmion.


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Don't bet the farm on that , RT....:biggrin:...and, besides, I like the good 'click' sound that a fine wooden head makes when it hits a ball as opposed to the genteel little 'ping' that a titanium head makes.....Of course, I lose a lot of money just because of my love of the 'history' of golf...LOL

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

"Why don't tour pros play persimmon? 
Click here for answer..
A: Major manufacturers spend huge amounts of money getting their equipment into the hands of the top tour pros. Metal woods are much cheaper to produce than handcrafted persimmon ones leaving a large margin for promotion, advertising and sponsorship. To take maximum advantage of a high COR metal driver (conforming to USGA standards) you have to have a very high swing speed and hit the club in the centre of the face. There are not many golfers who can generate this speed with the necessary control. We believe there are many positive reasons for the majority of golfers to play persimmon - *they should hit the ball just as far but with greater accuracy."*

*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

Man !!!! Talk about a 'hi-jacked' thread ???..Oh, well...the original query was pretty much settled anyways...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Don't bet the farm on that , RT....:biggrin:...and, besides, I like the good 'click' sound that a fine wooden head makes when it hits a ball as opposed to the *genteel little 'ping' *that a titanium head makes.....Of course, I lose a lot of money just because of my love of the 'history' of golf...LOL
> 
> Man !!!! Talk about a 'hi-jacked' thread ???..Oh, well...the original query was pretty much settled anyways...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Yep, it is offically hi-jacked but I answered the main question so that gives me rights :biggrin:.

Genteel little 'ping'... you need to play golf with me. When I hit the ball it sounds like a 7mm Mag going off!! (and its even louder with a topflite).

Actually, when I said can't hit it past the womens tees I was talking about the guys that have not played since high school, sign up for a tourney, screw the handicap of the team up by putting down a handicap even I can't shoot, dust off the clubs in the back of the garage that have not been used since they got married, and tear up the course (literally) :rotfl:.

However, I still have some old persimmon 3 and 5 woods that I pull out on occasion and hit them fine but the shafts are a little whippy on them.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Even though the thread is totally lost at this point. Viking brought me back a nice bunch of the stuff if any of you guys want to turn one or two let me know. It's small diameter branches, not perfect blanks, you have to work with them.
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hijack away - it's perfectly OK. Glad to know what it is and we do have fruit on some trees but didn't pay attention to the fact that it was these. Steve has a pretty good batch and there's lots more where that came from if anybody gets carried away. Most are small though but there are some that are 4-5" diameter - may try to whack one of those down to see if it has the black streak.


----------

